# Forum guidelines (Update June 17, 2021)



## Halladay

This is a crazy time period and year, but the talk of politics isn't and won't be allowed as per the rules of this site. Take it to pm if you must.

If someone has a different opinion, you can respond to it civilly without ridiculing and demeaning them. Failure to do so will result in forum bans when deemed necessary. Report any incidents you deem dont follow this.

Message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Theokritos

There has been a spike in posts that could be considered flaming, trolling and inappropriate political discussion. So far we've merely deleted, but from now on infractions/warnings will be handed out if people fail to behave.


----------

